# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  انتخاب یک فیلد خاص از یک سطر خاص

## hamalous

سلام ، دوستان من یه جدول سه سطر و 5 ستون ه دارم ، میخوام یه پروسیجر بنویسم که یه فیلد از یه سطر و ستون خاص رو نمایش بده، به فرض میخوام از سطر دوم فیلد دوم نمایش داده بشه؟چطور میتونم این کار رو کنم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mmbguide

سلام

بجای قرار دادن * در عبارت Select * From نام ستون مورد نظرتون رو بنویسید و برای تعداد بیشتر ستون ها کافیه نام ستون ها را با , جدا کنید

----------

